# $15 Everstart Maxx 5W spotlight from Walmart



## Celest (Feb 10, 2021)

So towards the end of last year, the 200 lumen Alpha Pocket Charger light I had previously bragged about as being a superior cheap alternative to the super lousy battery-brand lights (which it still was) decided to mechanically fail and consequently also cooked it's own LED. So of course I went to search for something better but still cheap and of course available at Walmart. I stumbled upon an Everstart Maxx spotlight that claimed 1000 lumens, and the website claims additionally that it is a 5W light. To be clear, I don't think it's exactly 1000 lumens but I'm no expert, I just know it roasts all the cheap junk battery companies sell. I had my doubts, but for $15 I couldn't resist. I have to say, pretty nice light and way better than that low quality 200 lumen one. It can (at least a little) illuminate distant trees and houses in a near pitch black golf course and so on. Mid-to-close items are illuminated extra well. Nothing special but definitely no slouch. I did tear it apart to see what the components are like inside. Now fair warning, if you do this there will be cracks in the rather brittle plastic so be careful not to damage it in a way that prevents you from re-assembling. There is a light bluish 18650 with a protection board and an external wrapper saying it's a 2150mAh Samsung ICR18650-22. Not too shabby for a cheap light, was expecting a lousy ASO or SZNS cell but what a surprise... Also, there is a HUGE heatsink on the LED, and the battery and USB charging input can be unplugged from the driver board. Put it back together and it of course works. There are two brightness modes, one full power and one super dim. Lasts about an hour on max brightness before throttling to low mode due to low battery level. The multi color LED next to the charging port can change between red, orange and green to indicate charge status. Quite nice for a cheap Walmart product, although let's hope it lasts longer than that stupid 200 lumen light that broke on me. 

I hope improved versions of these come to supermarkets cause they are simply way better than the run of the mill supermarket junk as I've previously mentioned. I would estimate this based on the power output rating and the brightness I saw as maybe ~300 lumens at best, which is nice in comparison to the 60 lumen stuff from battery companies.

Link: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Everstar...n-Rechargeable-Automotive-Spotlight/522249564


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 16, 2021)

When I've looked at the l.e.d. in those lights, I noticed that they use an l.e.d. that is rated for 1/3 to half the advertised brightness so I always pass. When they downright lie on their specs, you can't really trust the light or the company making it.


----------



## snakebite (Mar 6, 2021)

i doubt you will see 1000 lumens even with a high binned xm-l2.
a laptop grade cell wont hold up voltage well at 3+ amps very long.
a few seconds hot off the charger does not count.
and heat is the next issue.
i never expect these claims to be true on throwaway junk like this anyway.
and the use of a samsung cell is likely for liability reasons.
using a ul 1642 certified cell might even be required for product liability insurance.
i got some samsung 35e out of blackweb power banks.
rest of the unit was garbage and closed out at $1.
since i tore down a neighbors broken one and saw the cell i bought like 70 of them .all they had in 2 local stores.


Celest said:


> So towards the end of last year, the 200 lumen Alpha Pocket Charger light I had previously bragged about as being a superior cheap alternative to the super lousy battery-brand lights (which it still was) decided to mechanically fail and consequently also cooked it's own LED. So of course I went to search for something better but still cheap and of course available at Walmart. I stumbled upon an Everstart Maxx spotlight that claimed 1000 lumens, and the website claims additionally that it is a 5W light. To be clear, I don't think it's exactly 1000 lumens but I'm no expert, I just know it roasts all the cheap junk battery companies sell. I had my doubts, but for $15 I couldn't resist. I have to say, pretty nice light and way better than that low quality 200 lumen one. It can (at least a little) illuminate distant trees and houses in a near pitch black golf course and so on. Mid-to-close items are illuminated extra well. Nothing special but definitely no slouch. I did tear it apart to see what the components are like inside. Now fair warning, if you do this there will be cracks in the rather brittle plastic so be careful not to damage it in a way that prevents you from re-assembling. There is a light bluish 18650 with a protection board and an external wrapper saying it's a 2150mAh Samsung ICR18650-22. Not too shabby for a cheap light, was expecting a lousy ASO or SZNS cell but what a surprise... Also, there is a HUGE heatsink on the LED, and the battery and USB charging input can be unplugged from the driver board. Put it back together and it of course works. There are two brightness modes, one full power and one super dim. Lasts about an hour on max brightness before throttling to low mode due to low battery level. The multi color LED next to the charging port can change between red, orange and green to indicate charge status. Quite nice for a cheap Walmart product, although let's hope it lasts longer than that stupid 200 lumen light that broke on me.
> 
> I hope improved versions of these come to supermarkets cause they are simply way better than the run of the mill supermarket junk as I've previously mentioned. I would estimate this based on the power output rating and the brightness I saw as maybe ~300 lumens at best, which is nice in comparison to the 60 lumen stuff from battery companies.
> 
> Link: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Everstar...n-Rechargeable-Automotive-Spotlight/522249564


----------



## Dave_5280 (Dec 3, 2021)

I’ve been happy with the Everstart Maxx 2200 lumen spotlight light from Walmart For $45. I gave one to friends and they love it and use it nightly. Stanley has the same looking light for double the cost on Amazon.


----------

